

Auto-closing ssh tunnels - helwr
http://www.g-loaded.eu/2006/11/24/auto-closing-ssh-tunnels/

======
th
Would compression help much for an ssh terminal connection? The only time I
usually hear about compression is in the context of an ssh tunnel.

